# Looking for best backdrop stand, backdrop, lighting on a budget!



## mstandefer (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello,  

I work for a non-profit and we take a lot of photos of families, especially babies.  We want to start taking photos with a backdrop, but we are clueless where to begin.  

After much research on the subject, I am beginning to feel overwhelmed.  There are so many options and prices.  
We want to have a stand that is portable/durable and perhaps we will use a white paper roll with it, muslin seems to wrinkle so easily.  Little by little, we will buy fabric and make our own backdrops.  

Apart from that, I am no sure if we can afford proper lighting equipment, but we have great large windows that might serve as a light source.

So, does anyone have suggestions when it comes to this sort of set up?  Can you recommend equipment that is durable and affordable?  Is it a must to have additional lighting?  (If so, what do you recommend?)

Thank you for your help!

-Meg


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2013)

First question is always .. what is your Budget ?
might as well know what kind of camera and equipment you currently have.  There's great advice by many people but they always need to know where and what you are starting with.


----------



## mstandefer (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes, that's a very good question.  I would say anywhere from 100-300?  It's not much, but again, we are on a budget.  I have a Mark ii, 430ex flash, nifty fifty (prob what I'll use most).  

Thanks,

Meg


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2013)

since you already have a flash, read this while we wait for the experts .... but  the 2nd page has a basic kit
Strobist: Lighting 101 - Understanding Your Flash


and here for backdrops and paper examples
http://mpex.com/lighting-studio/backdrops-and-paper.html


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 26, 2013)

Flashpoint 10' Background Support Stand with White seamless background #BS10KIT BS10KIT

In the related items you'll see tons of other stands and papers and sets.

Pick what you will, but I'd recommend you get a WIDE stand even if you get narrow paper for now (make sure the stand rod telescopes).

Stand plus paper should be way less than $200.  Maybe closer to $100 to $150 depending on what you get.

Then do the strobist stuff per above.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2013)

The Flashpoint that nycphotogreaphy is suggesting above...I went to the website and looked it over...it seems like a fair,honest value for $100. I've seen a number of these two-stand-and-a-crossbar sets...they are all pretty well commoditized these days, made in China, very simple stuff, not difficult to build. With the one from Adorama, you at least get their branding on it, Flashpoint. And in my experience, Adorama is a pretty reliable company, with an actual reputation to protect, unlike some of the ebay importer types. It comes with the 53x12 roll of paper, which is 53 inches wide...aka "half-width" paper, which is VERY EASY for small things...easy to store, easy to unroll, just all-around "easy" to use for a novice to seamless paper. Half-width rolls are handy for popping off quick shots of small products, but not that good for anything but head-shots and closer-range portraits of one person.

There stands and the 4-section crossbar though, are worth the $100. The half-width roll of paper is just an inducement, a deal-sweetener, and will not likely be useful for baby photography.


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 26, 2013)

Derrel said:


> The Flashpoint that nycphotogreaphy is suggesting above...I went to the website and looked it over...it seems like a fair,honest value for $100. I've seen a number of these two-stand-and-a-crossbar sets...they are all pretty well commoditized these days, made in China, very simple stuff, not difficult to build. With the one from Adorama, you at least get their branding on it, Flashpoint. And in my experience, Adorama is a pretty reliable company, with an actual reputation to protect, unlike some of the ebay importer types. It comes with the 53x12 roll of paper, which is 53 inches wide...aka "half-width" paper, which is VERY EASY for small things...easy to store, easy to unroll, just all-around "easy" to use for a novice to seamless paper. Half-width rolls are handy for popping off quick shots of small products, but not that good for anything but head-shots and closer-range portraits of one person.
> 
> There stands and the 4-section crossbar though, are worth the $100. The half-width roll of paper is just an inducement, a deal-sweetener, and will not likely be useful for baby photography.



I'd have thought babies are about the only thing it _could _be useful for.  Well that and pots of orchids.

Personally I'd find an equivalent set (or call Adorama on the phone and ask THEM to find it) except with wide (9') paper.  Shouldn't cost much more and be much more useful. IF you have a van to carry it in, that is, because it's NOT going to fit in the back of a Prius.


----------



## mstandefer (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow!  This is exactly why I presented my question on TPF.  So, thank you to everyone for the advice.  

I am so relieved to know that I can do this on a budget with my already existing flash.  All of the input is so helpful.  

I am thinking of going with the Flashpoint stand without paper: Flashpoint 10ft High, Background Support Stand BS10.  Then I will buy a paper roll separately.

-Just a side question:  Is there any backdrops that you all would recommend?  What do you enjoy using?  I've never done this before, I just assume muslin gets wrinkled and paper does not.  Other than that, I am winging it.  


Moving on, I found this on Adorama, it comes with a light stand and umbrella:   CheetahStand C8 3-Section Aluminum Stand 29-96in Height C8 
My only question is (and this is probably a no-brainer to you guys) does this have the umbrella swivel that I can attach the flash to the stand?

Next I will look into the sync kit.  

OR... there is always this kit: Midwest Photo Exchange Compact OCF Jump Starter Kit  Is that literally all I would need?  (besides backdrop of course)

Best,

Meg


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 26, 2013)

mstandefer said:


> Moving on, I found this on Adorama, it comes with a light stand and umbrella:   CheetahStand C8 3-Section Aluminum Stand 29-96in Height C8
> My only question is (and this is probably a no-brainer to you guys) does this have the umbrella swivel that I can attach the flash to the stand?



probably not, but you can ask adorama on the phone.
you probably need something like this (speedlight bracket and umbrella all in one adapter).  except for your brand of flash.

Amazon.com: Fotodiox Flash-Umb-Bkt-Ultra-Nik Ultra Heavy Duty Flash Umbrella Bracket with Swivel/Tilt Head, Mountable to Light Stand and Tripod - Fits Nikon Flash: Camera & Photo


ahhhh that stand does not include an umbrella either.  it supports one, but looks like  standard light stand to me.

But for $36, this includes the stand, the bracket and the brolly.  wow.

www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Single-Bracket-Mounting-Umbrella/dp/B002DDZ7OG


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2013)

One reason I mentioned to go through that Strobist 101
It shows you the individual pieces needed for a light stand with umbrella, for a flash .. there's multiple items to get
just like that kit has


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> mstandefer said:
> 
> 
> > Moving on, I found this on Adorama, it comes with a light stand and umbrella:   CheetahStand C8 3-Section Aluminum Stand 29-96in Height C8
> ...



That's neat.
The one thing I'm learning though is that I can't get high enough with my tripods without the legs extended so wide.  
I'm just using the flash, with the base, screwed onto the camera mounting plate right now.  It works.


----------



## mstandefer (Sep 26, 2013)

That is a pretty nice deal, having an all-in-one.  I do believe the Cheetah stand comes with the umbrella swivel, it included that in the description.  

Getting a bit off track again: Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Photography/Video Studio Triple Lighting Kit with 10 feet x 12 feet Black, White and Green Muslins Backdrops and Background Support System with Case: Electronics

Is something like this pretty crappy?  I know it's something way different from the original discussion, I'm just curious about things like this....


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 26, 2013)

mstandefer said:


> That is a pretty nice deal, having an all-in-one.  I do believe the Cheetah stand comes with the umbrella swivel, it included that in the description.
> 
> Getting a bit off track again: Amazon.com: CowboyStudio Photography/Video Studio Triple Lighting Kit with 10 feet x 12 feet Black, White and Green Muslins Backdrops and Background Support System with Case: Electronics
> 
> Is something like this pretty crappy?  I know it's something way different from the original discussion, I'm just curious about things like this....




The bracket is in the picture, not in the description.  in the Q&A it is specifically excluded:



			
				adorama said:
			
		

> BRAD W:                       This unit only comes with the light stand.  The umbrella holder and the umbrella are sold separately.



That light kit is CFL continuous lights.  You are much  (much) better off with speedlights than continuous lights.  Why?  Because speedlights are easier to control.  Unless you invest in lots of light modification equipment (scrims, frames, and stands to hold them) hot lights are damn near impossible to control.

For example, to cut 50% power (ie one stop) from a "hot light" you have to either move it back which also changes the CHARACTER of the light (it makes it harder, more specular, less soft, and creates smaller catchlights) or use a 50% scrim which is large, bulky, awkward, or use a 50% ND Gel (which works better w/ CFGL than with incandescent where the heat tends to melt the gel), or change to a bulb w/ half the lumens which usually also changes color balance.

With a speedlight, to cut power on one light by 50%, you adjust the power from 1/4 to 1/8.  Click.  Done.  And many speedlights have half stop or even third stop increments.

So why would anyone ever use hot lights?  Video.  But that's also why a film shoot usually calls in 3 semi loads of lighting stuff.

Go with the speedlight(s) ;-)


----------



## mstandefer (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you nycphotography.  Speedlight it is!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 27, 2013)

mstandefer said:


> Thank you nycphotography.  Speedlight it is!



I think someone already recommended this, but if you are planning on buying a speedlight flash then the most economical but really good on is a Yongnuo 568 EX.  You can find them mostly on ebay for about $180 each.


----------



## mstandefer (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you astroNikon.  I have 430ex, I just wondered overall what the best method would be.

Thank you to everyone who has offered suggestions.


----------



## samiam0104 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking for a photography backdrop stand and am willing to spend a little bit more to get good quality and ease of use. I've been researching and the reviews on most places have about 50/50 good/bad, so I'm not interesed in taking that chance. It seems the Flashpoint mentioned above may be an okay option. I saw that Cowboy studios had a triple crossbar but the reviews were not satisfactory. It would be nice to something that I can preload and switch easily as I will be alone. It must be on a stand, not wall mounting, for portability.


----------

